# Smartphone Interface



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

On the German Audi configurator... nothing on UK site (yet)


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Retrofit, retrofit, retrofit! 

Edit:
"Note: can only be ordered in conjunction with touch MMI navigation plus with MMI"
Of course, this would harm sales of the overpriced nav system. Oh well, guess I'll just go with the reverse camera method.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Aahhh good update Rev... will be good to see how it looks on the VC screen tho.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Says can only be ordered with the nav plus. But maybe a retrofit is still possible if you haven't got the nav already. (Here's to hoping anyway  )


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Confirmed in 2017 US Order Guide.

As part of Tech Package:
Audi smartphone interface (Apple CarPlay / Android Auto)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> Confirmed in 2017 US Order Guide.
> 
> As part of Tech Package:
> Audi smartphone interface (Apple CarPlay / Android Auto)


I understand Audi UK have lowered the price of the Tech pack, but will probably charge extra for the smartphone interface. They really do take the pi$$ with their pricing of options over here.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr R said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed in 2017 US Order Guide.
> ...


Be grateful, in Austria if you buy the S-Line model, you still have to buy the exterior body kit, LED headlights, folding mirrors and 19" rims separately!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Xiano said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > can_quattro said:
> ...


Just to ease your pain slightly folding mirrors were not as standard on the s line in the UK.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

elboobio said:


> Just to ease your pain slightly folding mirrors were not as standard on the s line in the UK.


A very minor consolation!


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you think you will be able to buy this and have it installed at a dealership if you already have a mk3 with the tech pack?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

